# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Prelude to the Dawn: ACT ONE

## Seefu

_Lucifer..._

Oh, how he _hated_ that name. Humans said it with reaching fear, angels with a love long past, buried in the millennia of their consciousness, flowing through the passageways of their existence! Demons, though! They spat it out with such bitterness -fury past its prime, hate beyond contempt- for the shocking absence of God that _he alone_ had graced them with.

And now! Oh, muse, this delightful little war! Death was beauty in and of itself, it was tailored with grace and perfection only he could match. Millions of demons  flanked him, drinking in his every elegant word, grasping for the touch of his comforting hand... And there, in the center of them all, was their leader. A young, eternally gorgeous boy- The flowing blond hair of summer, the pure white skin of winter. A man with the blue eyes of spring and the handsome features of autumn. Only the six charred ebony wings on his back gave any reminder of his past status, now, only a constant reminder of deceit.

SEADA stood like a beacon in a winter of delight, an ugly spot in his plans... No matter. Soon he would feel the warmth of His breath once more, play in the eternal autumn that was Heaven...

From a thousand points there was a great cry that covered the earth, and all who heard it trembled in fear...

----------

